# برنامج تصميم جميع العناصر الخرسانيه المسلحه مع اخراج نوته حسابيه كامله بالكود المصري



## hamdy330 (13 مارس 2007)

برنامج تصميم لجميع العناصر الخرسانيه المسلحه مع اخراج نوته حسابيه كامله بالكود المصري​
قمت بتصميمه و مراجعته و قام بتدقيقه اساتذه من كليه الهندسه و تستفيد منه بصفه كبيره بتصميم جميع القطاعات الخرسانيه و كذلك الاساسات بجميع انواعها 
للتحميل انقر الرابط التالي
Matrix spreadsheets for R.C. design
http://mihd.net/ioqntk

http://d.turboupload.com/d/1597797/Matrix.zip.html

و اسال الله ان يفيد به عموم المسلمين و الرجاء الدعاء 
" ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه و في الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار "
ملحوظه هامه : هذا البرنامج قمت برفعه علي موقع الهندسه نت و هذا للعمل و شكرا 
بعض البرامج الموجوده بالبرنامج كامله و الارتباطات التي لا تعمل جاري تطويرها و اعدادها لذا فهي غير متاحه الان لكن ما تم تصميمه من البرامج متكامل و من الممكن العمل به بامان


----------



## zmry1965 (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمود نظمى (13 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وفى انتظار استكماتل باقى الأجزاء المتبقية


----------



## hoba (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وللامام دائما


----------



## احمد ابرهيم (14 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا لما تقدموه للمهندسين العرب
وشكرا
احمد ابراهيم


----------



## سامر الحسن (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## احمد ابرهيم (14 مارس 2007)

سامر السلام عليكم
انا مش عارف انزل برنامج تصميم العناصر الخرسانيه


----------



## RESEARCHER (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م/سحر (14 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (14 مارس 2007)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Eladly_group (15 مارس 2007)

الله ينور 10على 10


----------



## hamdy330 (15 مارس 2007)

تم الرفع ايضا علي الموقع التالي
http://www.zshare.net/download/matrix-zip-h33.html
و ذلك بناء علي طلب زميل
مشكورين جميعا 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## hossam talaat (16 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا باشا


----------



## ibrahim albitar (16 مارس 2007)

thank you alot


----------



## مهندس ابوبكر (16 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاااااء


----------



## hamdy330 (21 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكل من رد و كل من لم يرد


----------



## mousad1210 (26 مارس 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاااااء


----------



## engramy (27 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود

وفي إنتظار تفعيل باقي الروابط


----------



## tawzah (28 مارس 2007)

التحميل من هذة الروابط لا تعمل نرجو الافادة مع وافر التحية


----------



## hamdy330 (28 مارس 2007)

جرب هذا الرابط تم رفعه بتاريخ 28-03-2007
http://www.sendspace.com/file/dglvbe
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## tawzah (29 مارس 2007)

المهندس حمدي 330 اشكرك علي هذا الجهد الذي تبذلة لمساعدة الجميع وكما نشكر جميع المهندسين المشرفين علي هذا الملتقي الهندسي الراقي .وادعو ان يهدي بعض الاعضاء الذين يخرجون عن المسار الجاد لهذا الملتقى .وشكرا


----------



## hamdy330 (29 مارس 2007)

لا شكر علي واجب يا اخي الكريم اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا و ان يعلمنا ما ينفعنا و ان يزيدنا علماً 
كما ارجوك لا تنساني بالدعاء بظهر الغيب فانا امر بضائقه و لا تنسي جميع المسلمين
ربنا اتنا فالدنيا حسنه و في الاخره حسنه و قنا عذاب النار


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (29 مارس 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (29 مارس 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ومشكور


----------



## عامر عبد عصمي (29 مارس 2007)

*amer2000_h ************

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء ومشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ss_online1 (1 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وبارك فيك


----------



## en_maher (2 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ss_online1 (5 أبريل 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا ولكن*

هنالك بعض الروابط لا تعمل من داخل الأكسل كما أن r.c slab لا تعمل ولا توجد صفحة اللبشة raft


----------



## engmohamad (5 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خير كثيرا


----------



## kassem714 (5 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي لم استطع التحميل


----------



## ss_online1 (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء ونفع الله بك وياريت تكمل اللبشة وبعض الملفات الناقصه حتى يكتمل الثواب بس برافو عليك محبك فى الله م سامح سمير


----------



## فادي خليل الشول (21 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا
مشكور كتير والله
سلام


----------



## moustafa_prof (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hamdy330 (8 مايو 2007)

ss_online1 قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا الجزاء ونفع الله بك وياريت تكمل اللبشة وبعض الملفات الناقصه حتى يكتمل الثواب بس برافو عليك محبك فى الله م سامح سمير


بارك الله فيكم جميعا يا اخوان


----------



## فادي خليل الشول (11 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا 
تعبت نفسك والله بس وين الموضوع لاتكون ناسيه هون او هون 
شكرا


----------



## علي سعد علي (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله جيرا .. مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## علي سعد علي (19 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ً .. مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## المسوري (19 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي ونفع بك .


----------



## ابن تيمية (19 يوليو 2007)

الله يجزيك خير يا باش .. ما قصرت


----------



## احمد حسنى عامر (20 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر لك ياباشمهندس \ حمدى على هذة البرامج الرائعة بأستخدام طريقة أجهادات التشغيل طبقا للكود المصرى ... رجاء حار بموافتنا بباقى البرامج التصميمية داخل برنامج Matrix على وجة السرعة .

ألف ألف ألف شكر ... جزاك اللة كل خير 

أخوك المهندس \ احمد حسنى عامر - القاهرة


----------



## saloha (21 يوليو 2007)

الف شكر يا غالي


----------



## الفقيرة إلى الله (21 يوليو 2007)

*ارررررررررررررررررررجو المساعدة*

جزاك الله خيرا اخى ولكن حاولت ان انزل من كل الروابط الموجودة ولكنى لم اعرف فرجو المساعدة وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## semoo (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته الف شكر يا باش مهندس جارى التحميل والتجربه 
بحسدك على اجتهادك انك قدرت تتعلم لغه برمحجه تعمل بيها حاجه زى دى انا حاولت كتير لكن للأسف الوقت 
عامه شكرا جزيلا شكله برنامج رائع وجارى التجربه


----------



## youssefayay (5 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## zozo2 (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على هذه الروابط


----------



## the pump (28 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور أخ حميدي
بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## a_gamal (28 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يااخى المهندس


----------



## ممدوح انور (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وجارى التجربة والتحميل


----------



## ممدوح انور (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور وجارى التجربة والتحميل


----------



## M777 (29 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (17 سبتمبر 2007)

*شكر*

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير وياليت تسعفنا ببرامج اخرى مع الشكر مقدما


----------



## أحمد المرزوقى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك يا صديقى


----------



## احمد تهامي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## oskar (25 أكتوبر 2007)

*aid moubarek*

مشكور اخى الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد المصرى جدا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

اسال عن كيفية التحميل من هذا الموقع و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد المصرى جدا (29 أكتوبر 2007)

شباب لقد حملت البرنامج و لكنه لا يعمل 
ماذا افعل
ساعدونى


----------



## الطائرالأزرق (30 أكتوبر 2007)

مش عارف انزله ممكن التوضيح


----------



## hany azouz (30 أكتوبر 2007)

رجوكم انا مش عارف ازاى احمل البرنامج


----------



## Al-Maher (30 أكتوبر 2007)

Thank You 
It Is A Great Program


----------



## talaatharizi (31 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخى العزيز على هذه الإضافة الرائعة


----------



## khaled_omar (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## راسم النعيمي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

سلمت وبورك فيك بانتظار المزيد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (9 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي العزيز مشكور على مجهودك الكبير بس فيه مشكلة فى الروابط أرجو منك أعادة رفع الملفات و أمدادنا بروابط تحميل جديدة


----------



## aika (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*عدة برامج لا تعمل داخله*

شكرا يا اخى على هذا المجهود ولكن اريد ان اقول لك انه يوجد عدة برامج داخل البرنامج لا تعمل مع اهميتها الشديدة كما تعلم ارجو الافادة وتصحيح الخطأ ان كان عندى او عندك


----------



## khaledss2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

فاشىءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## khaledss2 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lordmedo (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا بس على فكره اللينكات فيها مشاكل


----------



## ميم خمسة (12 نوفمبر 2007)

:85: جزاكم الله عنا خيرا ووفقكم لما هو خير لكم


----------



## allambm (15 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور كتير
بس يا ريت تكون البرامج كلها تعمل ؟؟؟


----------



## احمد حسنى عامر (23 يوليو 2008)

نحن فى أنتظار اكتمال هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## المهندس نجم الدين (23 يوليو 2008)

الموقع أو الرابط محجوب


----------



## سحووره الأموره (24 يوليو 2008)

شكراوجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------

